# Repotting a Rhododendron



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

i have a rather large potted Rhododendron which is in dire need of a new pot! 

I am unsure how to go about repotting it though, and worried that I may damage or kill it (it was bought for my Mum by her brother, both of whom have sadly passed away, so it has an awful lot of sentimental value for me).

It is in its original pot which has broken and split, and has become pot bound. Do I need to get rid of some of the current potting compost (or whatever it's in) and loosen some of the roots or should I literally free it from its current abode and pop it in its new bigger home? I would also be grateful if someone could tell me if I need a special potting compost for it.

I am loathe to actually plant it in my garden as I live in rented accommodation and if I had to move I would be heart broken to have to leave it behind.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

I would buy a bigger pot and some ericaceous compost. Water the plant well some hours before. Put a crock in the bottom of the new pot, some compost and lay the rhodi on and fill round firmly with more. Leave at least 2 inches at top for watering and give a good soak. 

If it's rootbound I would gently tease out some of the roots but otherwise leave it undisturbed and it probably won't even realise it's been moved! 

Each year you can replace the top few inches of soil with fresh. You can also buy sequestered iron which feeds the plant when the compost has run out of nutrients.


----------



## bingolitle (Dec 6, 2014)

Oops - I read the title as Reporting a Rhododendron - I was wondering what it had done ... 

Sorry :Bag


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

bingolitle said:


> Oops - I read the title as Reporting a Rhododendron - I was wondering what it had done ...
> 
> Sorry :Bag


Glad I'm not the only one!


----------



## Jayne31 (Apr 9, 2011)

Lurcherlad said:


> I would buy a bigger pot and some ericaceous compost. Water the plant well some hours before. Put a crock in the bottom of the new pot, some compost and lay the rhodi on and fill round firmly with more. Leave at least 2 inches at top for watering and give a good soak.
> 
> If it's rootbound I would gently tease out some of the roots but otherwise leave it undisturbed and it probably won't even realise it's been moved!
> 
> Each year you can replace the top few inches of soil with fresh. You can also buy sequestered iron which feeds the plant when the compost has run out of nutrients.


Thank you so much for your reply.



bingolitle said:


> Oops - I read the title as Reporting a Rhododendron - I was wondering what it had done ...
> 
> Sorry :Bag





Animallover26 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one!


Ha ha ha that's made me chuckle.


----------



## Lexiedhb (Jun 9, 2011)

They are pretty hardy things --- as Lurcher lad says ericaceous compost - is absolutely KEY........ it wont thrive without it.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Animallover26 said:


> Glad I'm not the only one


Me 3, lol. :Hilarious


----------

